
Quantum Honeybees (1997) - DanielleMolloy
http://discovermagazine.com/1997/nov/quantumhoneybees1263
======
ivan_ah
Since this was in 97, I looked for more recent research on that topic and
couldn't find anything.

Previous discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2042139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2042139)

This comment on Quora offers some ideas why there hasn't been much followup:
[https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-current-state-of-
research-...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-current-state-of-research-on-
Barbara-Shipmans-findings-regarding-Quantum-Mechanics-and-the-Honey-Bee-
waggle-dance)

